# NRM York



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi 
We want to go to the NRM in York in October to see the 6 beautiful A4's on display celebrating 75 years of Mallards steam record.

Can anyone recommend a site nearby with access to York or the NRM by bus/train etc.

Thanks

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

caravan club Rowntree park (if you can get in) :wink:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.naburnlock.co.uk/

Naburn Lock is just down the road from the York Designer Outlet and one of the York park and rides is based here.

Ben


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We like the look of Naburn Lock, thanks blongs , just been on their website and it has transport and good facilities, and some top class reviews.

Lock is a bonus for me, as a retired Lockkeeper !


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

RX12 said:


> We like the look of Naburn Lock, thanks blongs , just been on their website and it has transport and good facilities, and some top class reviews.
> 
> Lock is a bonus for me, as a retired Lockkeeper !


And thankfully they make their intended market clear from the outset :wink:



> Naburn Lock is a touring park with no facilities for static caravans, no storage facilities and no seasonal pitches.
> The Park has NOT got a play area for children


Nice to see.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York*

Willow House Caravan Park, just off the north ring road. Bus stop at the end of the lane to the campsite. Also a Caravan Club CL if you are members.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*York*

Willow House Caravan Park, just off the north ring road. Bus stop at the end of the lane to the campsite. Also a Caravan Club CL if you are members.

Russell


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, we are off to see the A4s in York at the end of the month, and I'm looking to visit the Great Central railway on the way,


Any recommendations for a convenient site near one of the stations ? I cant seem to find much listed. 

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Manor Farm on the Bishopthorpe road near the racecourse. It's adults only & about 1.5 miles walk by the river into York. There is also a bus service which, I think, is every hour. Almost certain this stops outside the NRM. All hard standings with electric hook up. Telephone number is 01904 653163
Alan


----------

